# Undeleting photos on phone



## balanga (Aug 18, 2018)

I managed to delete all the photos stored on the internal storage of my phone. Is there any way to undelete them? If it was on a card I would figure it out.

I've come across EaseUS, but is there a FreeBSD app which I can use to attempt a recovery.


----------



## balanga (Aug 18, 2018)

I came across DiskDigger and am giving it a try....


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 19, 2018)

Your best bet might be to look at your Apple or Google account.  Most phones today automatically back up photos to the cloud; I don't know how deletion of pictures is handled in the various cloud accounts.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 19, 2018)

And for the next time at least install net/syncthing on the phone and your computer to keep your photos synced, and so have a copy of them around.


----------

